# My girls and their cage!



## QueenBea (Feb 12, 2015)

My two girls, Clementine and Maizy, and their ATL Multi level cage~ Clementine is the agouti, Maizy is the Black and white. 








































My friend would also like you guys to see her old mouse, who passed over the rainbow bridge earlier this year.


----------



## WolfPuppy (Jan 11, 2015)

What spoiled rats! That is a beautiful cage setup. They are super lucky!

Aw, cute mouse. I just rescued two baby feeder mice from the pet store yesterday.  I hadn't ever had a mouse before. I love the blaze on your friend's.


----------



## MomToRats (Dec 25, 2014)

nice cage and pretty girls


----------



## Smarion0006 (Nov 13, 2014)

Lucky little ratties. I love the cage. Where did you buy the link like toy? I've been trying to find something like that!


----------



## kakequinn (Apr 8, 2014)

Great setup. I bet they are both super happy!

Sorry to hear about your friends mouse, s/he was cute. I'm super partial to black and white mice, I currently have one named Hippo who is almost half black/half white.


----------



## QueenBea (Feb 12, 2015)

Thank you so much! 

Mice are adorable! You're super lucky haha.


----------



## QueenBea (Feb 12, 2015)

Thank you so much


----------



## QueenBea (Feb 12, 2015)

Thank you! It's changed a bit since this post but only better! Got a dig box and replaced a ramp with a bird stick for extra climbing 

Yea he was super cute. Hippo is an adorable name for a mouse haha!


----------



## QueenBea (Feb 12, 2015)

Thank you very much! The links there are baby links, I got a ton of them from goodwill for only 5$. You can find them everywhere.


----------

